# Former Tivo User; New to Dish Network



## doogie21 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I am fairly new to E* so please bear with me. I have searched the forums and have not found a definitive answer to my questions.

I recently switched to dish and have a new 722 that I love. With that being said when I switched to E* I gave up my Tivo service. 

As much as I like my new DVR there are a couple of things that I truly miss about Tivo.

I know that E* is supposed to have online scheduling available in the near future for networked receivers. Does anyone have any idea on a timetable for this to begin being available?? 

Does E* ever have plans to allow networked recievers to transfer recorded programming to a computer so that it can be burned to a DVD for personal use?
(This makes roadtrips much more enjoyable for myself and my children)

Thanks in advance for the replies!!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

doogie21 said:


> I know that E* is supposed to have online scheduling available in the near future for networked receivers. Does anyone have any idea on a timetable for this to begin being available??
> 
> Does E* ever have plans to allow networked recievers to transfer recorded programming to a computer so that it can be burned to a DVD for personal use?


No timetable for when web scheduling will become available. :nono2:

Other than via a PocketDish, there has been no information of this becoming a feature. The issue being copyright protection. Once burned, there is no assurance it will only be for personal use.
If you're interested, you can look at the Archos WiFi PocketDish *HERE* or *HERE*

:welcome_s


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

doogie21 said:


> Does E* ever have plans to allow networked recievers to transfer recorded programming to a computer so that it can be burned to a DVD for personal use?
> (This makes roadtrips much more enjoyable for myself and my children)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies!!


You want DVD's for the road.
Just get a DVD Recorder and burn 'em in real time.

fred


----------



## liverman (Feb 17, 2008)

fredinva said:


> You want DVD's for the road.
> Just get a DVD Recorder and burn 'em in real time.
> 
> fred


I burn 'em overnight or while I'm at work. That way "real time" is not so "real" (to me). 

I've got a collection of almost 600 DVDs that way - take 'em on road trips, plane trips or watch 'em on a cloudy Sunday afternoon.

Greg


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

DISH was demoing DLNA streaming at CES, but never spoke about it.


----------



## doogie21 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I was just hoping that sometime they would allow transfers to a computer. I usually edit the commercials out of the shows and make it loop and autoplay. (Don't have to try to FF through commercials or restart the DVD while going down the road)

Guess I will be purchasing a DVD burner in the near future!!

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

doogie21 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> I was just hoping that sometime they would allow transfers to a computer. I usually edit the commercials out of the shows and make it loop and autoplay. (Don't have to try to FF through commercials or restart the DVD while going down the road)


Note to self: bypass Kansas on next road trip north. :nono:


----------

